# Webseite mit Java erstellen



## Linka (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Projekt bei dem ich Webseiten mit Java entwickeln soll. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Dabei kenn ich mich noch nicht mal gut in Java aus. Könnt ihr mir ein Buch empfehlen, wo ich mir alles zur Webseitenentwicklung unter Java ansehen kann. Ich habe leider bei google nichts gefunden. Jedenfalls nichts was sich spezielle auf Webseiten spezialisiert. Meine Ausbilderin meinte, dass da noch Java Beans dazu kommt usw. Aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal was sich damit auf sich hat.

Ich bitte euch helft mir, bitte..  :? 

Danke im Voraus und liebe Grüße
Linka


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Was für eine Website? Mit J2EE (wenn ja Portlets, Servlets, JSF, ...?) oder Applets?


----------



## FelixB (25. Apr 2007)

Meinst du vielleicht sogar JavaScript?


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

FelixB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinst du vielleicht sogar JavaScript?


#

War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber dem widerspricht


			
				Linka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Ausbilderin meinte, dass da noch *Java Beans* dazu kommt usw.


 ???:L


----------



## bygones (25. Apr 2007)

wenn Java gemeint ist wuerde ich JSFs empfehlen
dazu gibts
http://www.amazon.de/Core-JavaServer-Faces-David-Geary/dp/0131463055/


----------

